# Something financially different...



## Jace (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi!
When dealing with "on-line" purchases, with/to a seller/merchant you question/have doubts about....

I've heard some banks will/can issue a _vertual credit card.._

But, not sure how that works!?

Has anyone heard of this? Or used.

The reason I ask,  as I _almost "got stung"... _quickly notified credit card co.._._
they cancelled card..so that no further action could be taken..
Issued new card... 
Now, am reluctant to use new card.
Now, it's "_once burned, twice shy" _
Know what I mean?
_..._


----------



## JustDave (Sep 20, 2022)

Wealth is measured by electronic impulses in internet servers these days.  We now have crypto currency, and we put that in our portfolio, which is not a real portfolio, but just more electronic impulses.  There are continually new creative ways to transfer these electronic impulses about.  Some work well.  Some don't work.  Few people pay attention to the quality of their electronic impulses.  Welcome to the Jumble.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Hi!
> When dealing with "on-line" purchases, with/to a seller/merchant you question/have doubts about....
> 
> I've heard some banks will/can issue a _vertual credit card.._
> ...


Jace I presume you're in the USA

https://www.softwaretestinghelp.com/virtual-credit-card-and-debit-card/


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 20, 2022)

It's a dummy number plus an extra step or two. It's connected to your real card, but you don't give the seller your real credit card number, and you have to approve each purchase. Ask your credit card issuer or bank.

Google Pay, Apple Pay, and PayPal do similar things.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 23, 2022)

Bank of America used to have what they called "Shop Safe" virtual numbers but it looks like they don't have them anymore. I was using virtual numbers attached to my Citibank card until recently when they screwed up royally after their so called upgrade to the system. Before they "upgraded" I liked that I could set the amount at say $50 for merchandise that costs $49.99 and if a merchant tried to double charge or overcharge, it was impossible to do. I was also able to use the numbers for subscriptions (Hulu, Netflix, etc.), each number only valid for the original merchant chosen. So that meant if you used a number for Hulu, another merchant (or entity) could not use that number. Virtual numbers also allowed for setting your expiration dates. I don't know if Apple and Google Pay have the same protections the original Citi virtual number system had.

Here's my post about the Citibank screw up:
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/citibank-really-messed-up…i’m-so-done-with-them.72666/


----------

